# Hand pulled Rickshaw Plans



## dkrwoodturning (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am trying to help a mate who is a bare foot runner. His  name is Mat Grills, a police officer and a runner for charity. Yes Mat  runs bare foot as well as in sandals, he does not wear normal running  shoes. He wants to make a rickshaw that he can pull behind him. Just  wondering if anyone has plans to build one at all. Mat is training for  his next charity run, from Western Australia to the east coast in New  South Wales. It is a big run across Australia and is trying to raise  money to help a village in Africa with buildings and be able to fund it  for a year. The rickshaw is something that is important to him and he is  a good mate and I want to help in anyway I can. If anyone has any info,  ideas, sites or especially a plan it would be greatly appreciated. This  is Mat's blog page if you want to read a bit about him. 
http://tattoorunner.blogspot.com/201....html?spref=fb 

Many thanks in advance if anyone can help.
Cheers
Darren


----------



## Monolith (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy crap, How far is he going?  Perth to Sydney??  Thats nuts!


----------



## dkrwoodturning (Oct 25, 2011)

Monolith said:


> Holy crap, How far is he going?  Perth to Sydney??  Thats nuts!



Yep you got it in one Monolith, he has faith that he can do it and his dad will be running with him. He is one of the nicest guys I have ever known and it would be great if i could help him.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 25, 2011)

Incredible!!  I dunno how he's gonna do it... it took me like 3 days to cross the nullarbor by train!  

I wish I could help, but I don't know anything about rickshaws.  Have you checked instructables.com?


----------



## snyiper (Oct 25, 2011)

I am thinking it will have to be hand made like a two wheel trailer with handels. The oversize wheels like motorcycle or Bicycle wheels and light weight material for the framing.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2011)

Is he wanting this to haul his extra gear and supplies?


----------



## dkrwoodturning (Oct 25, 2011)

dogcatcher said:


> Is he wanting this to haul his extra gear and supplies?


  No Mat want it as a training aid and haul people, use it as a strength and conditioning tool.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2011)

Tell him to do research for making a "horse sulky", or even looking at the photos of a horse sulky will get him where he wants to go.  2 bicycle wheels, and the front forks of the bikes should be his major expense.  I think I know of a place that has great photos, I will look for it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 25, 2011)

Try this place.  Alot of links
http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-400980.html


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2011)

Here you go.  Superior Sulky and their jogging cart,  
http://www.superiorsulky.com/jogcart.htm


----------

